

Chinese shanzhai counterfeiters practice customer development - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2011/06/chinese-shanzhai-counterfeiters.html

======
bediger
Read Jan Chipchase's essay "The Rise of the Super Fakes" for a lot more
background to this sort of phenomenon:
[http://janchipchase.com/content/essays/the-rise-of-the-
super...](http://janchipchase.com/content/essays/the-rise-of-the-super-fakes/)

